
Show HN: Isolate – 2FA(OTP) SSH bastion host - eapotapov
https://github.com/itsumma/isolate
======
eapotapov
the bastion host was our inside project as we manage thousands of servers and
somehow need to manage access to them. opensourced a week ago, now in active
development. any questions, feedback - appreciated

~~~
yanwork
What about servers behind endpoint server, inception-style, ssh from ssh from
ssh. Are these managed somehow?

